# Bolt-spinning blue circle



## remmydawg (Nov 14, 2016)

My Bolt at times fail to connect after selection from menus are made resulting in a blue spinning circle.I've tried 2 connections and restarts, did guided setup again and pulled plug..even changed MOCA to wireless and back.Any ideas or is this a TIVO issue that needs repair on their end?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I'm seeing frequent "spinning/wait" icon...is something wrong/drive dying?


----------



## mrod (Oct 20, 2015)

remmydawg said:


> My Bolt at times fail to connect after selection from menus are made resulting in a blue spinning circle.I've tried 2 connections and restarts, did guided setup again and pulled plug..even changed MOCA to wireless and back.Any ideas or is this a TIVO issue that needs repair on their end?


I contacted tech. support yesterday (Nov,14,2016) and before I explained the issue she (Sue) asked me if I was experiencing a "a blue spinning circle?" Apparently this is an ongoing glitch that has been happening for about two weeks according to her. We went through a three step routine that supposedly was a temporary fix. I was assured that everything should be fine now although it is temporary,HUH? It failed. Supposedly there working on a firmware or software update. No announcement.

I also was told that calling support gave me a 1st priority status which in reflection is odd although she said they don't know which subscribers equipment is affected unless it's reported. That in itself comes off as a hardware problem to me. I'm investigating this further as the answers I've gotten so far don't add up!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've seen no BSC tonight. And had no issues searching and looking at episode lists. It seems like it's back to normal here.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've seen this on my Bolt, my Roamio and my Mini, and both my Mom and my Sister have been complaining about it happening on thier Premiere units. So it seems to effect all TiVos. Perhaps some sort of server issue?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I have not seen the blue spinning circle during the past two days


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> I have not seen the blue spinning circle during the past two days


The same here.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Started seeing the BSC the past 2 days (Bolt/Hydra RC11)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm having an issue with one of my Bolts tonight. But the other Bolts and Roamio are fine. So I don't know why just the one box is having spinning circles.

Hopefully it will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

My Bolt gets very slow at times when I try to list various episodes of a show. I get a Blue Spinning Circle for several seconds and sometimes it will tell me something like: No Current Shows Exist In This View. And then it will magically get fast again. It's only recently (December 2017) that I have noticed this.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Terrible problem with very LONG BSC waits on my Bolt last night - haven't seen that issue in many months until yesterday. All seems normal this morning.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

What is the possible cause of the BSC? 
Is this a TiVo server issue? (if so, why does it occur when accessing local shows/folders? Does TiVo always need to connect in order to get info, icons, etc..)


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Yes, the problem is either on TiVo servers, or possibly somewhere in the Internet between them and us. It seems to be caused by the asinine way TiVo now goes back out to their servers to look for irritating adds and thumbnails every time they know you are actually looking at the screen and playing with the menus. 

It will not happen if you take your TiVo off your LAN temporarily. Seems that the software is smart enough not to waste its time on this when it sees the network link is down! Unfortunately, taking the box off the network is not really a viable option most of the time.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

remmydawg said:


> My Bolt at times fail to connect after selection from menus are made resulting in a blue spinning circle.I've tried 2 connections and restarts, did guided setup again and pulled plug..even changed MOCA to wireless and back.Any ideas or is this a TIVO issue that needs repair on their end?


Only on Roamio not Bolt or Premiere...


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

rcoates777 said:


> My Bolt gets very slow at times when I try to list various episodes of a show. I get a Blue Spinning Circle for several seconds and sometimes it will tell me something like: No Current Shows Exist In This View. And then it will magically get fast again. It's only recently (December 2017) that I have noticed this.


I had a similar issue on my Roamio last night. It took forever to list the shows with lots of blue circles and then it completely froze up. I had to actually pull the plug to reboot. After rebooting it was still super slow but at least it still worked.

As a side note, I couldn't connect via the TiVo iOS app last night either. It just wasn't connecting despite numerous tries. This has been happening a lot recently.


----------

